#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-21
<cut_> XD
<albert> 大家好阿
<albert> 有人没
<HugoKuo> ?
<HugoKuo> what's up albert
<albert> oh
<albert> 很好啊
<HugoKuo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eucalyptus/+bug/690215   ............ is there any solution of this issue ?
<albert> 不知道
<HugoKuo> euca-describe-properties missing module
<HugoKuo> oh thanks ~
<albert> 你是哪里的阿
<HugoKuo> taiwan
<KOBE> TEST
<KOBE> hello!!
<HugoKuo> HI
<gko> hi
<shang> hihi
<gko> 你們 NB 哪台跟 Ubuntu 都沒問題或有問題？
<shang> 沒問題
<gko> shang 哪台？
<shang> Toshiba
<ming_> hi
<umum> hi
<ming_> test
<gko> ok
<umum> hi
<ming_> are you sure
<umum> f
<umum> kkk
<AceLan> @@"
<shang> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-22
<quanru> 华硕的一款笔记本 光盘.U盘.不能进入安装界面 直接黑屏 用wubi安装也不行 有什么解决方法
<jouston> g 
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-23
<HugoKuo> 有人在完uec OR EUCALYPTUS 的嗎
<HugoKuo> 尋求夥伴
<mrzx_simon> 刚上台湾的IRC频道，其他的站点都被大陆的防火墙屏蔽掉了
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-24
<rick_> 請問 lsusb 抓到的 Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub 是純軟體的 driver 嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-25
<roc_> 大家好
<roc_> 有人聊天吗？
<AceLan> 迷有
<roc_> 这里台湾的多吗？
<roc_> 是不是台湾的人很忙呀
<roc_> 有时间来我们这里玩玩
<roc_> 骑骑驴
<roc_> 挺好玩的
<zxh> hi
<hoho> hello
<hoho> good night
<hoho> everybody
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-26
<XXOOman> hello
<XXOOman> =.=!!!
<XXOOman> f
<XXOOman> OMG
<XXOOman> \who
#ubuntu-tw 2011-02-27
<yao_ziyuan> google buzz 的严重安全漏洞！
<yao_ziyuan> http://www.google.com/buzz/102291835965130378165/GfWdF9i82Nk
<yao_ziyuan> please reshare
<yao_ziyuan> also upvote this related slashdot submission: http://slashdot.org/submission/1482584/Severe-security-flaw-of-Google-Buzz-discovered
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-22
<hugokuo> 早安前輩們
<hugokuo> 請問有什麼推薦的bug tracker 嗎???   跟redmine 能整合的更理想
<hugokuo> 謝謝您
<FourDollars> redmine 不就是 bug tracker 嗎？搞不懂...
<hugokuo> 是阿 redmine 
<hugokuo> 專案管理用redmine
<hugokuo>  老闆們 不習慣 redmine 的介面
<hugokuo> 不想用來bug tracking
<Stranger> 有很多好用的外掛做
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-23
<sick__> 请问内核3.0需要打CK补丁吗.
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-25
<huang> hello
<klhuang> hi
<huang> Thank U for your reply.
<klhuang> Thank you. I'm new here. D:
#ubuntu-tw 2012-02-26
<sl_>  Hi 大家, 我用 grep -f file file_to_grep 來指定一連串的 pattern, pattern 指定在 file 裡
<sl_> 可是我想要的是 pattern 出現在每行的開頭, 請問還 有別的 參 數 可以加嗎?
<jdb11>  ?有没有谁遇到过系统无法开启提示/dev/mapper/vg_pc-lv_root:UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY;
<jdb11> RUN fsck MANUALLY
<jdb11> ?   /dev/mapper/vg_pc-lv_root contains a file system with errors, check forced
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-18
<Korean> 台湾这个烂国
<Victor2> Try test with IRC
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-21
<Alex1000> 有人在嗎
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-23
<Aliendroid> hihi
#ubuntu-tw 2013-02-24
<mao> 没有人愿意聊天吗？
<taisen> 你怎么几个频道开聊
<Alex1000> HI
<Alex1000> 有人在嗎？
<Alex1000> #python.tw
#ubuntu-tw 2014-02-18
<Leon> hi guys
<Guest56406> is someone here?
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-17
<myamrs> 我的lubuntu 14.04挂起后无法再启动，我的显卡是[AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530M/6550M]， 我以为是显卡的驱动问题，但是我在选项的附加驱动里，换了闭源驱动，之后却无法进入系统。请问我该怎么办才好？
<myamrs> 这是我的pm-suspend.log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10266839/
#ubuntu-tw 2015-02-22
<k5y5y> 改了utf8了，好像又可以了。
#ubuntu-tw 2016-02-22
<outofsoul> 有人知道iceweseal怎样批量打印pdf吗？
